# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Bikeparts-Online

## Gorgo

Hallo Leute,

vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen? Ich hab mir im Oktober 2011 über Bikeparts-Online ein Commencal V3 bestellt, am 30.12.2011 hab ich es bekommen. Modell 2012.
Alles gut, bis auf eine schlampig eingebaute Gabel und das wir bemerkt haben, das die Bolzen an der Dämpferaufhängung nicht passen. Die Teile wurden eingeschickt und ich warte mal auf Info.

So jetzt vor ein paar Tagen (blöderweise erst so spät geb ich zu), bin ich draufgekommen, das auch eine ganz andere Kurbel eingebaut wurde, als auf der Hersteller- und Lieferantenseite beschrieben ist, und mir wird nur "höflich" per Mail mitgeteilt, das das ganz normal ist, das manche Teile beim Radkauf nicht immer zu 100% übereinstimmen. Nur noch zur Info, die eingebaute Kurbel ist fast einen halben Kilo schwerer als die, die es eigentlich sein sollte! 
Im Netz bin ich auch auf einen Testbericht gestossen, wo auch genau dieser Fall beschrieben wurde, aber muss ich das annehmen?
Gelten in Deutschland anders als in Österreich nicht auch gesetzliche Bestimmungen, das der Kunde das bekommt, was er bestellt und bezahlt hat? Oder hab ich da was "Kleingedrucktes" übersehen? Wie lange ist da "Umtauschfrist" wenn das Rad noch keinen einzigen cm bewegt wurde?
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Anbieter? Mein erstes Rad hab ich direkt beim Händler gekauft, ein Freund hat eines vor 2 Jahren übers Netz bestellt, da hat auch alles gepasst. 
Kennt sich da jemand rechtlich aus? Auf der Rechnung steht nur die Bezeichnung und der Betrag, sonst keine Auflistung der Teile die verbaut wurden, bestellt wurde per Mail über die Bestellnummer des Radls beim besagten Anbieter zum Aktionspreis.
Eigentlich wollt ich dort noch einen Fender für den Dämpfer bestellen, aber ich glaub ich geb mein Geld lieber wo anders aus...

Für Hilfe & Ratschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar... :Smile:

----------


## stephan-

Gehst du jetzt nach dem Produktbild oder stand auch in der einzelnen Auflistung die andere Kurbel explizit drin?

----------


## Gorgo

Hallo,

in der Produktbeschreibung stand drinnen sowohl bei Bikeparts als auch bei Commencal die Kurbel  "New Sram Descendant Black Box", bekommen hab ich die "Gravity Gap", wie gesagt, die ist viel schwerer und das Radl an sich ist ja auch nicht das Leichteste,
ausserdem finde ich, auch wenn Fehler passieren, müsste der Händler dafür sorgen, das der Kunde bekommt, was bestellt und bezahlt wurde. Blöd, da das Radl nicht bei mir in der Wohnung steht und ich noch gar nicht gefahren bin, das mir das nicht eher aufgefallen ist :Frown: 

Grüsse :Smile:

----------


## papa schlumpf

wenn eindeutig steht,dass diese krubel verbaut ist muss auch die geliefert werden. anderfalls kannst du auf die beschriebene kurbel bestehen. umtauschfrist bei onlineshops beträgt immer 10 tage außer es wird vereinbart, dass die umtauschfrist länger ist. so weit ich weiß muss die lieferspesen der verkäuferbezahlen soweit du das bike zurückschickst oder sonst etwas.
so ist es in österreich müsste aber auch für deutschland gelten. solche fälle machen wir zur zeit in der schule durch und beschäftigen uns ziemlich genau mit dem !

----------


## noox

Blöde Sache. Der erste Fehler ist sicher beim Hersteller passiert. Mir kommt das sogar bekannt vor, dass ein Hersteller plötzlich keine Kurbeln (war damals glaub ich auch Descendant) herbekommt und sich dann was anderes einfallen lassen muss. 

Aber natürlich sind die ganzen Folder und Beschreibungen mit der ursprünglichen Kurbel gemacht worden. Aber eigentlich müsste BPO bzw. auch Commencal das austauschen oder eine andere Kompensation anbieten - auch wenn's für alle Beteiligten eine ziemlich blöde Sache ist.

----------


## champery82

Du hast mit deiner Bestellung/ mit deinem Kauf einen rechtsverbindlichen Kaufvertrag mit deinem Verkäufer geschlossen und hast auch für den angegebenen Artikel/ die angegebenen Parts bezahlt, somit MUSS laut deutschem BGB der Verkäufer auch diesem Vertrag nachkommen. Sollte es wie in deinem Fall, nicht der Fall sein so hat der Verkäufer das Recht auf "Nachbesserung"-"Nacherfüllung".

Somit sollte/dürfte dies kein Problem darstellen und ich meine das du hierbei mit höflichem Nachdruck (auf Mangelbeseitigung bestehen) zur vertraglich vereinbarten Kurbel gelangst. Auch wenn du bereits schon gefahren wärst wäre dies auch kein Problem, dann könnte zwar der Verkäufer dir einen gewissen Betrag für die Nutzung gegen rechnen aber du wiederum für den Zeitraum wo du keine Kurbel hast auf Schadensersatz bestehen. 

Diese Info dient keiner rechtlichen Beratung welche du bei einem Rechtsanwalt erhältst und dient NUR zur Info.

Sollte alles zu keinem zufriedenstellenden Erfolg führen so wende dich an einen Rechtsanwalt.

----------


## Gorgo

danke für die ganze Info. Ich bin noch immer am fleissig Emails schreiben mit BPO, im Moment guck ich mal, das ich wenigstens den Fender für den Dämpfer (wenn lieferbar) bekomme, da verhandeln wir noch als Entschädigung.
Das dumme ist, das die Reklamationsfrist (laut AGB nur 14 Tage nach Erhalt der Ware) abgelaufen ist, und laut einem Telefonat mit dem österreichischen Konsumentenschutz, hab ich da nur mit Anwalt Bomben und Granaten eine Chance, da es sich auch nicht um ein verstecktes Teil handelt und der "Fehler" sichtbar ist. 
Einfach nur blöd, irgendwie hob i ka Glück :Frown: 
Bin ja schon gespannt was zu meinem 2 Problem gesagt wird, weil ja der Bolzen bei der Dämpferaufhängung nicht passt...
Wenn jemand vor hat das Bike zu kaufen, dann schaut gleich und schreibt es bei der Bestellung dazu, denn ich bin im Netz auch auf einen V3-Testbericht gestossen, da wird das gleiche Problem mit der Kurbel beschrieben. 
www.ridingstyle.de/?p=1491
Ja blöd, hab mich am Semmering in das Radl verliebt weil ich mich testhalber auch drauf setzen durfte und es war so wie beim 1. Radl: maaa is des geeeeiiiilllll...
fahren will... hätt noch besser mehr Infos lesen sollen bzw. gleich nach der Lieferung gucken sollen, eigentlich wollt ich ja erst im Frühjahr jetzt ein Radl kaufen, aber im Oktober war es zum Schweinepreis von € 3000,- statt € 3400-3800,- zu haben, da konnt ich nicht nein sagen...
Bin schon auf meine nächste Antwort von BPO gespannt...

----------


## champery82

Reklamationsfrist 14 Tage? Du meinst höchstwahrscheinlich Widerrufsrecht, das beträgt in der Regel 14 Tage. Vorsicht nicht verwechseln!

Dennoch sei erwähnt was in deren AGB steht (ob nun rechtlich wirksam oder unwirksam) und was gesetzlich festgelegt ist (BGB,HGB etc.) sind zwei paar verschiedene Schuhe.

Siehe auch hier: www.e-recht24.de/artikel/ecommerce/76.html

Bei Uneinsichtigkeit des Verkäufers wirst du um einen Rechtsanwalt für eine Klageschrift nicht herumkommen ansonsten wenn deine Freude an diesem Bike eh "verflossen" ist so verkaufe dies besser und suche dir ein neues.

Viel Erfolg!

P.S. Eigentlich sollte der Verkäufer im eigenen Interesse für die Zufriedenheit seiner Kunden handeln, um möglicher negativer Mundpropaganda aus zu weichen.

----------


## Gorgo

He cool, danke für den Link! Mal sehen wie kundenfreundlich die wirklich sind, ich bin zwar kein Mensch, der andere schlecht machen will, aber so auch nicht...
Soooo nicht!!!

----------


## Gorgo

Zur Info, BPO ist im Moment sehr bemüht, sich um mein Dämpferproblem zu kümmern, und bezüglich der falsch gelieferten Kurbel werde ich den Fender GRATIS als Entschädigung bekommen. Na ist ja was, geht ja doch... :Smile: 
Anscheinend zahlen ja doch die Kunden unter anderem deren Gehalt...

----------


## Gordobs

Ja so ist das, meist liegt in der Ruhe die Kraft ;-)

----------

